# Easy breakfast for you campers



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Not sure where I saw this but thought it was pretty cool -

At your home crack open eggs and mix whatever else with it - ham, mushrooms, green peppers, etc. 
Put enough in a zip lock for your meal and transport in your ice chest.
At camp just boil a pot of water then put the zip lock with eggs in the pot.
In a couple of minutes your eggs are done and you have breakfast.

This is especially nice if you have several mouths to feed.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Paula Dean, wife saw too and tried it...good too...hadnt thought of it as camp food but would be cool n easy....WW


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Just remember that the Ziploc website says that their bags are not to be put into boiling water.

http://www.ziploc.com/Pages/Bags.aspx

TH


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Just remember that the Ziploc website says that their bags are not to be put into boiling water.
> 
> http://www.ziploc.com/Pages/Bags.aspx
> 
> TH


Great idea but OOPS!!! SAID RICK PERRY.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Just remember that the Ziploc website says that their bags are not to be put into boiling water.
> http://www.ziploc.com/Pages/Bags.aspx
> TH


Here's a thread from 'Cooking For Engineers' that brings up several points. Overall it doesn't seem like a big deal. Just don't use the ultra cheapy bags.
http://www.cookingforengineers.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1146


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It's all good; just stating what the manufacturers say about their product.

I've had an omelet cooked that way and thought it was a really cool way to do it.

TH


----------

